# Blue Gill Pattern



## ccyprian24 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I am trying to find a really good bluegill pattern to make skirts for spinnerbaits. I was hoping some of you have found a really good pattern and care to share where you got the silicone tabs from to make it and which ones exactly did you get? thanks!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I make my crappie and bluegil jigs with the silicone strips from the bass skirts that are sold separately.


----------



## ccyprian24 (Apr 28, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> I make my crappie and bluegil jigs with the silicone strips from the bass skirts that are sold separately.


Where did you get the silicone strips and what colors of them?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I get skirt tabs from spinnerbaitskirts.com. My favorite bluegill pattern is two T273 Watermelon Black Flake fish scale tabs, one T257 Metalic Blue Fish Scale tab and a few strands of Orange for the under belly


----------



## ccyprian24 (Apr 28, 2014)

yakfish said:


> I get skirt tabs from spinnerbaitskirts.com. My favorite bluegill pattern is two T273 Watermelon Black Flake fish scale tabs, one T257 Metalic Blue Fish Scale tab and a few strands of Orange for the under belly


Is there anyway you can post a picture of what your's looks like?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

ccyprian24 said:


> Is there anyway you can post a picture of what your's looks like?


I can check if I have any of those tabs left. I don't have any of the baits left though.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I looked and I don't have any of those tabs left but this bait is similar. It is two T252 tabs, and T263 tab plus a few white and orange strands.


----------



## ccyprian24 (Apr 28, 2014)

okay thanks for sharing!


----------

